
Dancing can reverse the signs of aging in the brain - brahmwg
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-08-reverse-aging-brain.html
======
pmoriarty
It wasn't just any kind of dancing:

 _" We tried to provide our seniors in the dance group with constantly
changing dance routines of different genres (Jazz, Square, Latin-American and
Line Dance). Steps, arm-patterns, formations, speed and rhythms were changed
every second week to keep them in a constant learning process. The most
challenging aspect for them was to recall the routines under the pressure of
time and without any cues from the instructor."_

~~~
crowbahr
I think that part was probably more important than exercise or social
interaction. Not that they don't have their places, just that it's likely more
the intellectual challenge that gets them going.

------
crypticlizard
You know how there's the runners high? Well free form dancing, ecstatic dance,
dance church, festival dancing, you get really high. It's like meditation,
insights come unbidden, you get unbounded outlook. It's a great way to sort
yourself out, feel really great about being alive, and rediscover your inner
spirituality. Honestly, for $10-$15/dance you'll get really high, if you let
yourself go and get into the flow state. Try going to the morning ones, don't
eat & drink only water, do some stretching at the beginning. Yes the whole
thing seems super silly from the outside, a bunch of hippie folks gyrating to
music, but man oh man it's profound if you get into the vibe(and if the vibes
are high quality, like so called dance churches can be, and you know cause
everyone else there are fellow psychonauts riding the bodies internal DMT
highway). The great thing about the brain getting high w/o drugs? It's
probably fabulously healthy for it. Think about it, super powerful brain drugs
come out in a show of force and give you uplifted profound feelings. That sure
seems like just the ticket to health, comparable to taking the mental garbage
out.

~~~
KenanSulayman
That’s because of endorphine release at a certain point when engaging in
activities like dancing or running.

Endorphins (endo-, produced by the body, -phine, morphine) have identical
effects to these of morphine — they just don’t eventually cause withdrawal
effects.

We have a nice list about the subjective effects here:
[https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Morphine#Subjective_effects](https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Morphine#Subjective_effects)
:)

------
saryant
This is 100% anecdotal, but a number of swing dance legends have lived to
_very_ old age. Frankie Manning, founder of Lindy Hop, died at 94. Norma
Miller, the Queen of Swing, is 97 and still alive.

This is a video of Frankie at _92_!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENrqFFU4P5E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENrqFFU4P5E)

~~~
the_cat_kittles
must be the absolutely killer music they are dancing to

------
afarrell
If you're interested in getting into dance and looking for a community that
welcomes young and old, can I recommend the Contra Dance community?

Contra Dance looks/sounds like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m9EGS4iiOg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m9EGS4iiOg)

If you are near Boston, you should definitely stop by the Boston
Intergenerational Dance Advocates dances
[http://www.bidadance.org/](http://www.bidadance.org/). They teach an intro
lesson and then every dance has an introductory runthrough. People there are
enthusiastic about welcoming newcomers.

If you're not near Boston, Contra dance is found all over the US. (Also in
London! email me.) You can find a local dance by putting your zip code into
[http://www.trycontra.com/](http://www.trycontra.com/)

------
tinco
Maybe old brains just need some vigorous shaking?

~~~
tiku
Or just any form of excercise..

------
roceasta
Couple of things about dancing: (1) it's easier to think because you're moving
about, (2) dancing partners are usually of the opposite sex. Both these
factors seem like stimulants for learning and rejuvenation.

------
westurner
"Dancing or Fitness Sport? The Effects of Two Training Programs on Hippocampal
Plasticity and Balance Abilities in Healthy Seniors"

Front. Hum. Neurosci., 15 June 2017 |
[https://doi.org/10.3389/fnhum.2017.00305](https://doi.org/10.3389/fnhum.2017.00305)

~~~
westurner
Adult neurogenesis:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_neurogenesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_neurogenesis)

IIUC:

{Omega 3/6, Cardiovascular exercise,} -> Endocannabinoids -> [Hippocampal,]
neurogenesis

~~~
westurner
"Neurobiological effects of physical exercise" (Hippocampal plasticity,
neurogenesis,)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurobiological_effects_of_phy...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurobiological_effects_of_physical_exercise)

"Study: Omega-3 fatty acids fight inflammation via cannabinoids"
[https://news.illinois.edu/blog/view/6367/532158](https://news.illinois.edu/blog/view/6367/532158)
(Omega 6: Omega 3 ratio)

scholar.google q=cannabinoid+neurogenesis
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=cannabinoid+neurogenesi...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=cannabinoid+neurogenesis)

Functions of the ECS (Endocannabinoid System):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocannabinoid_system#Functio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocannabinoid_system#Functions_of_the_endocannabinoid_system)

\- #Role-in-hippocampal-neurogenesis, "runners high"

------
jkovacs
I'm assuming this was meant to link to:
[https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-08-reverse-aging-
brain.h...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-08-reverse-aging-brain.html)
instead of the front page.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! Updated.

------
GrayShade
Can someone change the URL to [https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-08-reverse-
aging-brain.h...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-08-reverse-aging-
brain.html)?

